# anyone else notice integrated made us silicone coolant hoses?



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I just saw them on their website.
and am extremely pleased....
http://www.intengineering.com/integrated-engineering-silicone-coolant-hose-kit-for-mk5-2-5l.html
anyone out there running these yet? i don't really need the whole set however so don't think i'll be using them unless i can purchase a few individual hoses from the kit!

I'm stoke


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

whatttt!? how come they never announced these? been waiting for a set for a couple years now, these look like the real deal too. just wish you could get em in other colors but i think if i talk to them they could prolly do it. thanks for sharing this tyler.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

has anyone here experienced any coolant leaks in their 2.5? aside from the aesthetics or an OEM hose leaking, i don't see the benefit in spending $200 for coolant hoses.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Great find! 

The only reason I would purchase them is for the aesthetics when showing the motor at shows. I also guess with them being stronger that is a good thing as well


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah I've never had a leak but id love to replace them with the kit. 

I emailed IN this morning to see if any other colors would be produced, especially red to match the rest of their motor parts.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

chadone said:


> I emailed IN this morning to see if any other colors would be produced, especially red to match the rest of their motor parts.


Let us know!


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Just got a response back and unfortunately it's not good unless there's more demand. 


"At this time, we are only doing those in the black color. If there is more
demand for the red in the future, it could be a possibility, but I would not
think anytime soon."


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I just want them to dress up the engine alittle more and if they hold up better then the stock ones, thats just another plus. That sucks tho that they dont wanna make any other colors. I would think they deffinately would since theyve been offering different color choices for most of their other parts. Also, red kinda is thier trademark color so that seems odd they made em black. Might wait on these then.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

I emailed them back and told them to reconsider and that they may be surprised on the demand on different colors. They said they would consider it but not guaranteeing it. But yeah...odd they don't offer the red.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm in for red if they make them...I have a slight red theme.with coil packs and that harness and I think this would set it off for sure!

I really don't need their kit, but to me it's about the quality and longevity of going silicone. OEM rubber will crack and get weak over time!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Because red coolant lines are rice as hell. They made the right choice only having black.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Because red coolant lines are rice as hell. They made the right choice only having black.


Common now Kevin, its not that bad. I've got the IN fuel rail and VC in red. I think it looks classy.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

chadone said:


> Common now Kevin, its not that bad. I've got the IN fuel rail and VC in red. I think it looks classy.


Ya Idk man its tough. Walk around a HIN show and every car has some colored hose setup. Not a fan of colored hoses. I'm even against stainless braided hoses. My trans is red, but I still would want black.

Saw a EVO and it was fully built 600hp or so, and it had red hoses, carbon fibre in the bay. Before he opened the hood I was like ya man let's see it all giddy, then he popped the hood and I was like " Awe man I'm sad now"  But it isn't my car so what I think doesn't matter. 

I'm gonna order these. I tried to use tire wet to make mine shiny and it didn't do anything. Also because if people don't buy em they may get discontinued which would suck


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

You guys asked for them a while back, and we made them. Funny how that works right  

Honestly, black stuff outsells red by a factor of about 5 for mk5 / mk6 guys... However, if you do want red ones, email us- we do pay attention to what you guys want... It might not seem like it because it takes us a long time to produce stuff- but we do listen. 

We aren't done with the 2.5L by any means...  It's actually just about to start getting good.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You guys asked for them a while back, and we made them. Funny how that works right
> 
> Honestly, black stuff outsells red by a factor of about 5 for mk5 / mk6 guys... However, if you do want red ones, email us- we do pay attention to what you guys want... It might not seem like it because it takes us a long time to produce stuff- but we do listen.
> 
> We aren't done with the 2.5L by any means...  It's actually just about to start getting good.





OH GOD! THANK YOU Pete!

I'm so glad you guys will change things up and that your continuing to put out new 2.5 parts!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes Thanks Pete, your company always aims to please. We all appreciate it.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Saving my pennies to buy. Just not sure if I want to keep the bubble or not.. If not I'm bending up a hardline for the passenger side. 

The kit comes with coolant bottle lines right? Or no?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You guys asked for them a while back, and we made them. Funny how that works right
> 
> Honestly, black stuff outsells red by a factor of about 5 for mk5 / mk6 guys... However, if you do want red ones, email us- we do pay attention to what you guys want... It might not seem like it because it takes us a long time to produce stuff- but we do listen.
> 
> We aren't done with the 2.5L by any means...  It's actually just about to start getting good.


 regardless of what we have said on the past: 

thank you. i was one of the people who asked for it... same with the pulleys! :wave: 

i cant buy now, but i will. and black is perfect!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yup, i'm very happy these are available!I think I'll just go black as well, unless red does come around once i'm ready...
Thanks again to a great group of guys!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

See I want red ones that will match the valve cover. The integrated red. However it's anodized and probably not possible. 
I'll probably just have to settle on the black. 

Unless Pete can have them color matched????


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I think red would be a Nice addition, but on the other hand it may end up looking a touch gawdy... A little red here and there is Nice, but thinking about it the coolant lines really are right there in your face! Under turbo piping I think it would be ok since they'd be hidden a touch. Overall though the fact that they've been listening and made them for us is a HUGE deal! I appreciate companies that care about us"the consumer"

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I think red would be a Nice addition, but on the other hand it may end up looking a touch gawdy... A little red here and there is Nice, but thinking about it the coolant lines really are right there in your face! Under turbo piping I think it would be ok since they'd be hidden a touch. Overall though the fact that they've been listening and made them for us is a HUGE deal! I appreciate companies that care about us"the consumer"
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 Only color I would go besides black is white.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I think red would be a Nice addition, but on the other hand it may end up looking a touch gawdy... A little red here and there is Nice, but thinking about it the coolant lines really are right there in your face! Under turbo piping I think it would be ok since they'd be hidden a touch. Overall though the fact that they've been listening and made them for us is a HUGE deal! I appreciate companies that care about us"the consumer"
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 

STOP MAKING SENSE!!! Lol lol


Love Integrated!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Illogical thoughts aren't my thing...lol

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, I am buying these... haha!


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Has anyone boughten these? I need to see how they look. I need new hoses


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

They look like silicone radiator hoses lol.shiny black and all

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

not to be a downer, but it looks like they only made the overflow part of the system. 

i wouldnt mind paying 200, but for the RADIATOR hoses. At the end of the day, those are the ones that stop the car... thats there the vitals are. 

payin 200 for the "top" overflow part is just a waste. 

edit: please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

It's just the over flow stuff? Lame


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

chadone said:


> It's just the over flow stuff? Lame


 No he's wrong. 

_I.E_ s is an Integrated Engineering coolant hose kit for the MK5 2.5L 5 cylinder engines. These high quality hoses are made from a high-gloss 4-ply black silicone, which is much stronger than the factory units they replace. This kit includes the *upper radiator hose*, *lower radiator hose*, and both heater core hoses. Installation is simple with these direct-fit hoses. 

It doesnt include coolant bottle hoses at all.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

yup this is why i want it... because it's only the hoses i HAVE.. upper, lower and heater core thats all thats needed


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

I need new hoses. It's been 5 years with the stock ones and they r showing their age.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm not even sure if I should replace them unless they are actually shot.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

chadone said:


> I'm not even sure if I should replace them unless they are actually shot.


 My advice is if you have the money to buy them and not regret spending the money get em now. If yours are not collapsing or cracking wait on it


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> My advice is if you have the money to buy them and not regret spending the money get em now. If yours are not collapsing or cracking wait on it


 Yeah I guess I can wait. They aren't that bad


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

OEM coolant hoses are quite durable. Also, you can't see how poorly a coolant line is until it's too late. You can squeeze the hose at corners and other parts and see if they are feeling a little soft. if they are, you need new ones. Oil leaks are the biggest problem when it comes to hoses. They degrade the rubber really fast.


----------

